# venison fajitas



## philthysmoker (Jan 17, 2008)

Yesterday I smoked a deer hind quarter, 1 section sliced and made into jerky smoked for 3 hours it was great the other 2 sections marinated for 2 days in, Smoked Deer *Ham*

1 â€“ 5 pound *venison* butt, neatly trimmed.
Â½ cup worcestershire sauce
1 cup prepared Italian salad dressing
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 cup chopped onions
Â½ cup soft butter or olive oil

turned out good, I took the left over hams and sliced tin added onion and red bells sauted with a little beer and some cumin,salt ,pepper,and some kansas city cowtown steak and grill season (that is my favorite) and made fajitas, fantastic!!


----------



## mossymo (Jan 17, 2008)

Your recipe sounds great; do you have any QView?

Besides that how to smoke (temps and approx. times)?


----------



## gramason (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice job, sounds good.


----------



## kookie (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds damn good. But where is the q-view? lol

Kookie


----------



## philthysmoker (Jan 17, 2008)

I smoked the boneless hams for 6 hours at 225 untill internal temp was 145 then wraped in foil and let rest for hour.

I am still trying to figure out how to q-veiw, when I upload pic it says pic to big. I think I have to set my camera to the lowest setting


----------



## richtee (Jan 17, 2008)

Taaaaasty!  Love yer name too  heh!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jan 26, 2008)

Try this:

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/


----------

